# How often do you see your medical team?



## Radders (Jul 20, 2016)

For years I had an annual appointment, then about 10 years ago when I was trying to improve my control and having lots of hypos it became more frequent, then 8 years ago I got my pump and ever since I have six monthly checks. Since I am completely self-managing, I don't understand why this is necessary, especially as my hba1c has been within range every time bar once. I asked today and was firmly told that it was six months. Anyone managed to reduce the frequency? I would still like to get the blood test results and the annual foot check but then only go in between if there was a problem.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 20, 2016)

To be honest, being on the pump, with it due for renewal I would love six monthly appointments. I had to wait 14 months for my last appointment and currently don't know for certain that my pump will be renewed when the warranty runs out. This is despite having Gastroparesis which means that I need a six hour bolus for my evening meal. I would love six monthly appointments,


----------



## Radders (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi AJ, how come you don't get regular check-ups?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 20, 2016)

For pumpers it's supposed to be a yearly check. My pump funding/care was via my GP until last year when my pump was up for renewal and because when PCT's were dissolved all paper work was destroyed the DSN attached to the main hospital in Cornwall decided to be her normal itchy self and tried her damnedest to make sure I didn't have another pump. So after a battle with the CCG and producing copies of all the paper work they decided after I had seen a consultant that I did in fact qualify for a pump after he told them they were open to legal action so sanctioned payment on the condition I saw this consultant once a year. I do not attend a pump clinic just say hello to the consultant discuss the weather and come home.......... bliss.


----------



## Radders (Jul 20, 2016)

That sounds like a major victory Sue. I am grateful to my team for being pro-pump and understanding my need for one, I just think they've done such a good job of facilitating my self management that I could save them some time of which someone else could make better use (quite apart from not having to take 3 hours off work unnecessarily).


----------



## trophywench (Jul 20, 2016)

6 months, regular as clockwork actually - already have my next appointment date in December, got it about a fortnight after the last one in June.

That's the schedule at UHCW and that's that LOL  Oh and you get the blood form and the wee form, complete with wee pot already labelled for you - straight away when you go in to have details checked, be weighed, BP taken and pump downloaded, prior to seeing consultant and DSN - to discuss the ones you had done last week !   It ain't broke - it doesn't need fixing!


----------



## Radders (Jul 21, 2016)

I imagine they benefit more than you from the experience Jenny?


----------



## Annette (Jul 21, 2016)

Radders said:


> I imagine they benefit more than you from the experience Jenny?


Thats certainly true for me! (I also go to the same clinic as Jenny). 
I'd be happy to go and get bloods/urine done every 6 months, get the results sent by email/phone, and only get called in if something came up or if I asked for help with something. But thats not going to happen, so I just write off an afternoon, and treat myself with a visit to the garden centre cafe afterwards to make up for it.


----------



## m1dnc (Jul 21, 2016)

Since pumping I've had six month reviews, but at my last one the consultant suggested going to annual reviews in future. I'm quite happy about that. We spent most of our time talking about our travels.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2016)

It used to be 6 monthly for me, with a consultant and DSN, but then they changed it last year to annual with the surgery practice nurse (who knows nowt about my own particular flavour of diabetes). I'm well-controlled though, with no problems apart from a slight eye issue that I see a consultant at the eye hospital for every 4 months, but I miss discussing all the problems people report on the forum with my consultant!  Last week I had my feet checked by the podiatry service (an annual occurrence) but was told that because I am low-risk I will in future be seen by...the practice nurse at my surgery. So, I'm becoming quite a cheap diabetic to run - I even stopped using basal insulin to save them even more money (stopped needing it 4 years after diagnosis - not self-harming!  ) I liked discussing things with my consultant, but don't really need to see one (as far as I know!) so annual is fine with me.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 21, 2016)

Radders said:


> Hi AJ, how come you don't get regular check-ups?


Hi Radders I'm meant to be seen more often.  I was due an appointment last September but I already had a commitment that I couldn't get out of.  As soon as I was sent the appointment date I phoned to change it but they couldn't get me in until February and then the February clinic was cancelled so I had an April appointment.  It's flipping ridiculous.


----------



## Flower (Jul 21, 2016)

I'd like 6 month appointments that happened regularly and to be able to leave the last clinic with the date for the next one but that doesn't happen. My last appointment was meant to be 4 months but I was eventually seen 17 months later due to numerous cancellations. I find talking to my pump consultant really beneficial as she is holistic and asks about how all my complications interact and it gives me reassurance and a better overview that I'm doing the right things for the future.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 21, 2016)

Thing that concerns me, is this.  As everyone on here knows - there are advances in treatments and attitudes all the time - I'd need a year to write down all the things that have changed in the last 44 years.

As we also know - no GP clinic is going to be fully au fait with all of them, at any time.  Soo - if I want access to RELIABLE up to date thinking  - the hospital clinic is the only place I will ever get it.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2016)

Its changed all my life from months to years.  I have never missed an appointment for diabetes


----------



## Radders (Jul 22, 2016)

It's shocking that there is so much variability across the country in getting the support people need. :-(


----------



## grovesy (Jul 22, 2016)

It is the same with most things in the Health Service!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 22, 2016)

Radders said:


> It's shocking that there is so much variability across the country in getting the support people need. :-(


I'm very happy with mine, the less I see people the better it is.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 22, 2016)

I was asked if I was happy to go from 6months to annual at my last appointment.  I agreed but will ask to go back to 6 monthly this time.  I have too many questions to wait a year, so we end up emailing each other, or he rings me.  I find it so useful to have a full 30 min with my consultant as well as a dietitian and value the positive feedback I get. as well as his ideas.  I also find he is excellent at liaising with other consultants within the hospital on my behalf, and I trust him to give a measured and honest opinion and to address those that just put things down to 'being diabetic'.


----------



## Riri (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm on a pump and get asked to see the diabetic nurse in my surgery every 6 months for a full 'review'. Then I get called to see my DSN in the pump clinic every 3-4 months and then a full review with the consultant every year (used to be every 6 months). I don't mind the hospital ones but I do think that the GP ones as well is a bit OTT especially when the surgery nurse admitted she can't give any advice on insulin doses and doesn't understand anything about pumps.


----------



## Radders (Jul 26, 2016)

Riri said:


> I'm on a pump and get asked to see the diabetic nurse in my surgery every 6 months for a full 'review'. Then I get called to see my DSN in the pump clinic every 3-4 months and then a full review with the consultant every year (used to be every 6 months). I don't mind the hospital ones but I do think that the GP ones as well is a bit OTT especially when the surgery nurse admitted she can't give any advice on insulin doses and doesn't understand anything about pumps.


I was once asked to go into my GP surgery to have my BP measured and my feet checked. I just told them that it had been done at my last review at the hospital and I didn't hear anything further.


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 27, 2016)

I am supposed to go yearly to see the gp and I have bloods done every 6 months. It only happens because I make the appts myself. 
I don't like going because my doctor always pushes me to take statins and I feel bad refusing them.


----------



## Radders (Jul 27, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> I am supposed to go yearly to see the gp and I have bloods done every 6 months. It only happens because I make the appts myself.
> I don't like going because my doctor always pushes me to take statins and I feel bad refusing them.


It's a shame that you are left feeling that way; it's your body after all! Perhaps let your doc know that you don't like being nagged?


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 27, 2016)

My Gp is a T1. I don't see him for diabetes stuff but he understands things very well.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 28, 2016)

LOL Hobie - you'd really hope so wouldn't you!  I wish mine was !


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 28, 2016)

He is a very nice bloke as well


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 20, 2016)

I was moved to seeing my consultant and DSN together for an  annual appointment  but have asked to go back to 6 monthly.  They are both excellent and I found hat I needed a bit of reassurance before the year was up.

I do my blood tests at GP  every 6 months, and have feet checked once a year.


----------

